# My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my bucks



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought these goats last weekend, finally got some decent pics of them. Note: Their backs aren't swayed, they were either eating or fighting us, and my buck isn't cowhocked, he wasn't liking the stanchion he was in. Lol









This is Danika, she is 6









This is Saphire, she has a star on her forehead, but we didn't get a face shot.









This is Tango









This is her daughter Daisy









This is Chip









I love his hair!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

How cool! Tango looks like a fluff ball...I bet she is sooo soft!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

Congrats on the new fluffballs!

Deb Mc


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

New ones are so much fun-congrats. Hehe :shades: on the "do".


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

They look good Sammy. Where did you get Chip? From Ann?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

Chip is from Susanne. He is out of Rudi and Helene. Helene was a grey. He produces a silver fiber that is absolutely gorgeous. I'm going to get his fleece from Susanne. He still has a ton on him. I'm really excited about him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

very nice ...congrats.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

Whoa! Very nice!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

They are beautiful! Do you ever milk these kind of goats? They are just lovely. And the horns are the coolest things.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

Thank you everyone!

No I don't milk these girls. I just breed them and harvest their fiber, and of course show them = )


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

They look so soft! What do you do with the harvested fiber, if you don't mind me asking? Yarn?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

I don't personally spin, so I collect it, then depending on what my buyers want, I'll either send it off to be cleaned and dehaired or I will sell it raw. They are incredibely soft, it is amazing!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

Oh cool  Yeah, they look sooooo cuddly... Is the white worth more because it can be dyed, or is it all the same?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: My newest additions! And a couple pics of one of my buck*

You know, it seems to be all personal preference. We are seeing the industry shifting some to the more natural colors, or should I say neutral colors. So I mean it seems to be all personal preference. There are still people that love the white because they can dye it any color.

The color that is becoming extremely popular is the grey goats (silver) they produce a white to an almost off white fiber, but they are the prettiest things.


----------

